

Command line social networking - morazyx
http://computingideas.blogspot.com/2008/01/command-line-social-networking.html

======
morazyx
This post is old, but looking on Google for something similar to a "command-
line social-networking" app I came across this idea. And with everyone using
GitHub for everything now, maybe it could be possible... with a little work.

